# Homemade skinning gambrel (picture)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of my homemade rope skinning gambrels I made earlier this year. I got to test them out and they work great. Just nylon rope with two metal rings bought at Menards. After tying I hot glued gunned the hell out of the knots to keep them from coming untied. Each is about 20" long. You can loop them as shown and can also connect the two together to made a coyote drag similar to a Yote Tote marketed by E.L.K. I use these to hang the coyote by the back legs for skinning. Could also be used to hang a coyote from a fencepost for a picture. Fits great in your coat pocket. Most of you probably have something similar but these can be made for basically nothing.

[siteimg]3653[/siteimg]


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have used this same set up for about 6 years... works great, and is very transportable for those long walking sets for coyote when you don't want to carry carcass and all back to the truck. just tie a rope between the gambrel and a post or tree and you have steady, even pressure when you are pulling the hide.

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I hang my ropes from eye hooks that i have in the rafters of my garage. I hang my deer with ropes through the eye hooks and through the back leg tendon. That is how I skin my deer even though my ceiling is insulated and drywalled in my garage. I can hook these ropes on the same hooks and skin a coyote from the same location.


----------

